# Top 10: Jeans



## daer0n (Mar 28, 2008)

*912 Skinny Leg Jean*
This season, skinny jeans are _still_ in, and J Brand has the perfect pair for you to wear day or night. The *912 Skinny Leg Jean*, $160 at the National Jean Company, is available in ink, grey and black, shown here. Sexy with a pair of pumps, trendy with shoe-booties or casual when worn knee-high boots. The key for finding the most flattering skinny jeans: look for fabrics that stretch.




*Hillhurst Celestial Wide-leg Jean*
Give yourself a sexy hourglass shape with Paige Premium Denim's *Hillhurst Celestial Jeans*, $198. The wide leg balances the body, making your hips even with your shoulders, while the high rise helps camouflage a troublesome tummy. However, if you're a woman with a pear shape (smaller torso and fuller bottom), be aware that some wide-leg pants â€” especially low-rise ones â€” may make you appear even wider on the bottom.
*



*
*Citizens of Humanity Hutton High Rise*
Take a break from classic blue denim and pick-up this black wash jean from Citizens of Humanity. The *Hutton High Rise Pant* in sable, $172 at the National Jean Company, completes a great outfit when paired with a sweater or blouse for the office, or dress them up with a sexy sequins top and heels for a night on the town. And the high rise offers more coverage.




*Hidden Hills â€” Eyeshadow with Crease*
Looking to slim your tummy and hips? Grab a pair of Paige Premium Denim's *Hidden Hills Eyeshadow with Crease* jeans to give your figure an overall slimmer look. In addition to hugging your curves, this boot cut fit with double button closure also eliminates the "muffin top" look you're always trying to avoid. $179 at PaigePremiumDenim.com.
Having trouble finding the right jeans for your figure? Check out the *Interactive Fit Guide* on the Paige Premium Denim website. By answering a few simple questions, you'll learn which jeans will best flatter your figure.
*



*
*Good Society â€” Slim Leg Jeans*
Good Society's *Slim Leg Jeans* are designed in Japan and constructed with organic cotton, making them one of the two eco-friendly jeans on our Top Ten List. Good Society donates a percentage of their profits to a variety of charities including aid to orphans in India and providing clean water to communities in need. $100 at online retailer, Tobi.com.
*



*
*Mossimo for Target Boot-Cut Jeans*
You don't need to spend a fortune to find a stylish and flattering pair of jeans. Mossimo for Target's *Boot-Cut Jeans* are available in both a dark and light wash, shown here. These machine washable jeans have 5-pockets, a low rise and are perfect for those looking to slim their hips and thighs. Available at Target stores nationwide for a steal, $27.99.




Do you have trouble finding stylish jeans that hug your curves in all the right places? House of Dereon, BeyoncÃ¨'s clothing line, is well-known for great designs for full-figured women. These straight leg jeans are sexy, slim and full of beautiful details. The waist sits low on your hips so the contour waistband follows the body's natural shape. The gold ribbon trim on the back pockets makes them unmistakably Dereon jeans. On sale now for $99 at *HouseofDereon.com*.




*Frankie B. Skinny Jean*
Looking for a pair of jeans that will stand out in a sea of blue? Frankie B.'s *Mine Skinny Jean in Wine Steel* is the pair for you. These skinny jeans, with studded heart shaped pockets, are a fun and sexy pair you're sure to wear all season and well into spring with a fitted tee-shirt. $215, at FrankieB.com.




*Chip&amp;Pepper Sorority Girl*
New for spring, *Chip&amp;Pepper* is introducing the Sorority Girl in Falcon Beach â€” 100% organic cotton pair of denim jeans with a great fit. The style is a seventies flashback (do you even remember the seventies?!) with a definite modern flare (pun intended). Plus, they're perfect for the eco-chic shopper.




*Foil Embroidery Straight Leg Jeans*
You'll stand out in a crowd in these *Foil Embroidery Straight Leg Jeans* from Baby Phat. Kimora Lee would highly recommend this straight leg signature jean from her Velvet collection. Embellished with a gold foil and embroidered design on the back pocket, rivet details and contrasting topstitching, these jeans will have you living life in the fab lane.
Source


----------



## GlossyAbby (Mar 28, 2008)

i love those 912 skinny jeans


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Mar 28, 2008)

I love the Hillhurst Celestial Jeans!


----------



## pinksugar (Mar 28, 2008)

those 912s do look awesome but I don't think they'd look that good on me. My legs are too hefty to look good in skinny legs. I love the way they look on models though!


----------



## Changalang1007 (Mar 29, 2008)

Love the 912s!!!!!


----------



## puncturedskirt (Mar 29, 2008)

I really like those Hidden Hills jeans.


----------



## Anthea (Mar 31, 2008)

I like the 912s as well, just can't justify paying $150+ for a pair of jeans lol The Target ones look nice and are well in my price range, unfortunitly Target jeans are too short on me


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Mar 31, 2008)

I can't remember the last time I wore a pair of jeans (am I the only one who prefers skirts and dresses?) but I like the Citizens of Humanity Hutton High Rise and the Frankie B. Skinny Jean.

The most expensive pair of jeans I've owned was a pair of Giorgio Armani ones back in the late 80's but now I cannot justify paying hundreds of dollars just for the label. The GA's were no better than my cheaper jeans IMO.


----------



## daer0n (Mar 31, 2008)

Originally Posted by *ColdDayInHell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I can't remember the last time I wore a pair of jeans (am I the only one who prefers skirts and dresses?) but I like the Citizens of Humanity Hutton High Rise and the Frankie B. Skinny Jean.
The most expensive pair of jeans I've owned was a pair of Giorgio Armani ones back in the late 80's but now I cannot justify paying hundreds of dollars just for the label. The GA's were no better than my cheaper jeans IMO.





No youre not the only one LOL Karren might second you on this one!I dont wear dresses at all, only pants, i feel so uncomfortable wearing dresses, i cant sit the way that i want, so lol

BUT, i have been feeling like buying some dresses lately, man only if i wasnt broke lol


----------



## xoxmonicaxox (Mar 31, 2008)

the jeans at the very end are soo nice, and look flattering for curves too !


----------



## Killah Kitty (Mar 31, 2008)

Originally Posted by *xoxmonicaxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif the jeans at the very end are soo nice, and look flattering for curves too ! I agree, I really like Baby Phat jeans! For some reason they are hard to find around here...
The skinnies look nice but I look so dressed up when I wear them... A nice boot cut pair is my fave


----------



## MissMudPie (Mar 31, 2008)

I loooooooove those wide leg jeans!


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Mar 31, 2008)

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif No youre not the only one LOL Karren might second you on this one!I dont wear dresses at all, only pants, i feel so uncomfortable wearing dresses, i cant sit the way that i want, so lol

BUT, i have been feeling like buying some dresses lately, man only if i wasnt broke lol

Aww, Nuri, I empathise with you. Since I stopped working a few years ago, I've been very frugal with my spending. I rarely buy clothes because I don't go out much but when I do go shopping, it's usually at thrift stores and weekend markets. I've scored some major bargains there and best of all, you'll stand out from the crowd in your vintage finds.




Btw, I'm so envious of some of these thrift stars!


----------



## Lia (Mar 31, 2008)

I like the 3rd and 4th jeans!

Although i'd like to be able to only wear dresses (they're so practical). I wanna learn how to sew my own dresses.


----------



## daer0n (Mar 31, 2008)

Originally Posted by *ColdDayInHell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Aww, Nuri, I empathise with you. Since I stopped working a few years ago, I've been very frugal with my spending. I rarely buy clothes because I don't go out much but when I do go shopping, it's usually at thrift stores and weekend markets. I've scored some major bargains there and best of all, you'll stand out from the crowd in your vintage finds.




Btw, I'm so envious of some of these thrift stars!

That is what i do too! I have found some AWESOME stuff, and the best thing is, it doesnt even look old? it looks brand new, last time i bought a whole wardrobe for 40$, i filled up my closet with clothes, problem is we can't even spend money on stuff like that atm even lol, oh well, it will get better


----------



## AppleRose (Apr 2, 2008)

Nice


----------



## Aprill (Apr 2, 2008)

I will forever love bootcut jeans


----------



## monniej (Apr 2, 2008)

boot cut jeans are the most flattering for my body type. those baby phat jeans at the end are pretty hot!


----------



## shangrila (Apr 2, 2008)

i love frankie b jeans! the ones that i have are so soft, and they're so rock n roll! i can't wear the 3" zipper ones anymore though. i gained a booty over the past year. hee hee. i also love the wide leg ones!


----------



## chocobon (Apr 3, 2008)

Thnx for posting!


----------



## amber_nation (Apr 3, 2008)

those are all great, the skinny legs are especially nice. Glad to see that so many different looks are available.


----------



## magosienne (Apr 3, 2008)

those jeans look great. i love the white one, and the third one is typically the type of jeans i'm looking for when i want to buy one.


----------



## 4getmeNot (Apr 7, 2008)

Originally Posted by *MissMudPie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I loooooooove those wide leg jeans! me too! i wish i could find an affordable pair!


----------



## McRubel (Apr 9, 2008)

Love those Chip &amp; Pepper jeans. Look really comfy!


----------



## Boie21 (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks for share with us i want to buy these jeans

http://www.clothingemart.com/mens/jeans Mens Jeans


----------

